# Sebastien Flute Velocity Limbs???



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

> Velocity limbs are made of carbon and synthetic foam along with anti-twisting properties which create a strong shooting, accurate and stable. Moreover, high modulus carbon limbs increase the arrow speed and arrow grouping. SF-Archery produces high quality equipment and provides the best bows to the archers. If you are looking for light and high performance carbon limbs, it’s time to pick the Velocity limbs up to your favorite dealer.


And they come in a Formula version... 

Be interesting to see if these live up to the SF Elite Plus and Ult Pro limbs...


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Very interesting

http://archery.ixpesports.nl/contents/de/p16674.html


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Wonder who will sell them them besides the link above It says "soon". 354 euros is about $418 in today's conversion.


----------



## NOVABB (Feb 7, 2013)

Talked to LAS about these and they will have them when the 2015 product are delivered in the March/April time frame. They did not give any information on Cost.


----------



## Mad Wally (Apr 26, 2013)

StarDog said:


> Wonder who will sell them them besides the link above It says "soon". 354 euros is about $418 in today's conversion.


That is excluding taxes. I Europe that will add up to 427.90 euro or 505.35 USD.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Mad Wally said:


> That is excluding taxes. I Europe that will add up to 427.90 euro or 505.35 USD.


No VAT over here at least. Funny that we can get it cheaper than those that are actually in the same country as the store. And I dont mean funny haha.


----------



## Stick & String (Feb 1, 2003)

When you buy from overseas, is there any duty taxes that have to be paid?


----------



## rkumetz (Jun 20, 2014)

No duties on archery equipment.


----------



## Stick & String (Feb 1, 2003)

Thank you for the reply and clarification!


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

What about the matching riser? Anyone know anything about this?

http://archery.ixpesports.nl/contents/de/p16672.html


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

StarDog said:


> What about the matching riser? Anyone know anything about this?


Only that it has a very close resemblance to the SF Pro Carbon and SF Ultimate.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

What a shame limb companies have to change limbs so often. Some great limbs stay around like the Winnex. Lately SF came out with the inexpensive and superb Elite Plus. My favorite limb to date at any price. Now it's gone. Everyone who has commented on this low-priced foam limb loved it. But it's no longer made. I think it's better than the Winnex which we still have. Can't figure this stuff out. I should have purchased several pair of Elite Plus when they were around.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Anyone tried them yet? If so, opinions?


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I've heard rumours that they are rebranded N-Apecs limbs (or somewhere between N-Apecs and EX Power). But that's sort of what all SF equipment lately has been, rebranded previous generation stuff with slight tweaks. SF Ultimate Pro's were identical to old Innos, so makes sense to go one model newer


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a set coming to try out. Hopefully in the next two weeks.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Demmer said:


> I have a set coming to try out. Hopefully in the next two weeks.


High time you got sponsored by SF.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

I know right! Lol


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Sponsor you? They'd lose their best paying customer.


----------



## dbake (Mar 5, 2007)

John,

How are these limbs working out for you so far?

Don


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

I put them on my bow today. Doing some tuning for this weekend. We have our state 1200 and 900 round. 1200 is thirty arrows at 80 and 65 yards on a 122cm target and 30 arrows at 55 and 35 yards on a 80cm. The 900 is an American 900 round. After I get done with that I should have a somewhat halfway idea how they are. Will let you know then.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Barebow shooting this one


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Demmer said:


> Barebow shooting this one


John......Please keep "US" informed as You go.......Thanks!.........Jim


----------



## Benjamin Viney (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey Guys looking at possibly buying a set of these!? herd that they might be inno max powers but rebranded as SF? how were they how did the feel? quicker and smoother than hoyts? I'm shooting hoyt F4 on a RX medium bow 44ib my F4's delaminated on me now looking to replace them with either Carbon ACE or The velocity SF Pro's would love to know what anyone thinks of either?


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Or MK Koreas? A friend shattered his F4's a couple of years ago and found the F7's much nicer. I assume Quattros are too, but if I had a Formula riser, I'd be looking at MK and SF, too, especially is price is a consideration.


----------



## jachen (Aug 28, 2015)

Demmer said:


> I put them on my bow today. Doing some tuning for this weekend. We have our state 1200 and 900 round. 1200 is thirty arrows at 80 and 65 yards on a 122cm target and 30 arrows at 55 and 35 yards on a 80cm. The 900 is an American 900 round. After I get done with that I should have a somewhat halfway idea how they are. Will let you know then.


How did it go. I think you failed to report back. I'm considering bying the SF Velocity limbs but it looks like nobody has tried them yet.. until I found this thread.

Jacob


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

I ended up not shooting them. I needed 2# more of draw to reach 50 yard point on. I have a friend that tried mine. He now owns two sets. They are a nice drawing limb that seems to only sacrifice one fps over what I currently shoot. Ild really like to try a set for indoors and really test them out that way.


----------



## rostov (Mar 12, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but has anyone tried them yet? And more importantly how do they rate against the uukha EX1 or even the Winex? Cheers


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Smooth, slight light slower than most limbs, but only 1fps 2 tops. But really smooth. That's all I can say. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm glad I can't edit posts after a little bit. Slightly slower

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rostov (Mar 12, 2015)

Ta thanks. No problem man I understood that part right off the bat. Were the rumours true in the end about how they were made similar to the apecs of ult pros I wonder.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Smoother than the pros. Don't know about the apecs. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Pros were never really a smooth limb, Winex was better for that but the Pro was quicker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Bigjono said:


> Pros were never really a smooth limb, Winex was better for that but the Pro was quicker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jon....the S.F. Ultimate Pro limbs are faster than Winex's?.I knew they made good speed...But I didnt know they were that fast.....I passed on a set of 38# Shorts a few weeks back....probably shoulda bought them.........Jim


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

It's funny how everyone is so enamored with speed. It's really funny if you ever tested a bunch of limbs using a clicker. Most shoot the same speed with a few slower and a rare couple one or two fps faster. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rostov (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks Demmer.

I'm climbing poundage while training/competing faster than expected (and yeah I'm careful with injuries) so constantly on the lookout for limbs but at the same time I'm self-sponsoring everything so I'm after answers that deal with build and quality and thus trying to be a little more careful when I see a deal going on. Problem is I'm skeptical as well when I see a product launched in the USA yet being sold much lower than what it'll cost in UK and start questioning why the demand for the velocity is implied to be lower in the USA.

That's why I ask how it's rated. Ok to be more clear I take it that you're happy with the velocity but if you were to rate it from 1 (worst) to 5 (best) compared to your known next quality limbs you'll never let go (e.g. innos, or winex, etc) where would you place it?


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

I mistakenly shipped them out instead of a kstorm set that I sold. I never got to really test scores with them. I really wanted to. So I really can't objectively rate them. I wish I could be of more help on these. I had them long enough to chrono them and get a feel of them, but was saving them for the indoor season to score test them.  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Demmer said:


> It's funny how everyone is so enamored with speed. It's really funny if you ever tested a bunch of limbs using a clicker. Most shoot the same speed with a few slower and a rare couple one or two fps faster.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I do agree with that John, most limbs of similar construction seem to fall within 2fps of each other but if you mention limbs people like to know that. I've tried a bunch (not as many as you) but am still shooting Winex and Ult Pro's so make of that what you will. Is like to get my paws on the new Dryad target limbs though, word is that they are outstanding.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Ive heard that story before. I might have even fell for it before. I'll believe it when I see it for myself. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Demmer said:


> Ive heard that story before. I might have even fell for it before. I'll believe it when I see it for myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


That's why I said I'd like to try some, I've bought too many limbs thinking they would be the next big thing (Uukha UX100 spring to mind) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Demmer said:


> It's funny how everyone is so enamored with speed. It's really funny if you ever tested a bunch of limbs using a clicker. Most shoot the same speed with a few slower and a rare couple one or two fps faster.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


John...I've tested a bunch of limbs for speed, with a Clicker, and even some with as Hootershooter...There are speed differences in limbs, for sure, but as Jon wrote, most of this is pretty even when build materials and design (side profiles) are similar...Truth is, most of the differences are so small, that unless an Archer is seriously a World Class shooter, or shooting every arrow over a Chrono, they wont see it in most cases..Example, in apples to apples testing, the average speed difference between the wood/glass/carbon limbs that are Stock limbs on the Hoyt Tiburon/Buffalo, and the Formula Quattro's that I tested was 8 f.p.s...Not much difference in arrow speed, but the difference in shooting the limbs, and shooting qualities are much more than that 8 f.p.s. would show...I have available an Easton digital draw weight scale, digital grain scale, a good chrono, and draw board, as well as the Hootershooter, and any testing that I do is made to be as close to scientific as possible...Take care, John!..........Jim


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

That's exactly it Jim, what really matters won't show up on a chrono or even a DFC diagram, it's that balance of speed, ease of tune, forgiveness, smoothness and consistency. I want a limb that shoots quick but let's my poor shots hit close, not a rocket speed limb that kicks my butt on every less than perfect shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rostov (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm reporting back. Bought them 40#/med for a discount brand new from lan during the Vegas shoot 2016, and have been using them for outdoors oly ever since. Cliffnotes:

1) Poundage is a higher than rated. On my Fivics Platina tillers fully out it's 40#. W&W CXT fully out it's 39#.
2) They don't fit the Platina very well: limbs go in, gets stuck preventing me from pulling out: need to remove tillers fully. Pins below spring were too long: changing them with hoyt FX pins worked, but that invalidates my FX limbs. Fits CXT just fine. Blaming Fivics risers (they like my kstorms)
3) I've shot Inno EX powers, kstorms, FX, and so far find the velocities quieter. Need a machine to measure sound so it's subjective however my impression is that it shoots quieter than the EX power, Kstorm, FX, by quite a bit. Just as quiet as the EX powers that I put limbsavers on. Also I don't seem to get a lot of vibration out of them, compared to the other 3. Needless to say in terms of sound and vibration it's much ahead compared to SF elite and premium+ (different league)
4) It's smooth. Here's where after reading 1+ year worth of threads concerning new limbs coming out of the market do I feel that there needs to be a machined test of the limbs out there, so from smoothest to er....least smooth: Inno EX power, Velocity, Kstorm, FX. Just by a tiny tiny bit. If I could put numbers it could be something like out of 10 maybe 9.5, 9.3, 9.1, 8.8. Did I mention subjective?
5) I don't think they are as fast as the Inno EX power. Untested against the Kstorms (they're tuned for indoor), or FX (sold). Reason for saying this is that with the same arrows (x10/tung) same pull length, same poundage on fingers on clicker (40.9#), my sightmarks for my shibuya RC is 73-75 for the velocity depending on the direction of wind, and the EX Power is 70-72. Shot at 70m. These are based off my sight mark diary that I've been keeping for the past 15 months across both limbs outdoor.

I could digress this thread by trying to test the velocities against the kstorms but it'll be hard. For one, I can't use the same string (the kstorms are 0.5 inches longer) and it'll take some time to tune the kstorm setup -- it's marked 34#/med but at middle tiller setting I'm measuring at 28" OTF = 44#!!! *** man. Nationals are coming and I'm deciding if I want to spend money getting a EX power and retune in 3 weeks, or just stick to the velocities cuz I love the colour. It's black, matt both sides, red wording and nice against my red/black string and red elivanes p3....


----------



## alish (Jan 31, 2018)

Rostov, curious if you ever did a further comparison between the Velocity Pros and the KStorms? Even if it's just subjective (although obviously objective testing, e.g. scoring / consistency / forgiveness, speed, etc. would be especially helpful). Not many reviews out there on the Velocity Pros. 

Thanks!
Aaron


----------

